
Black Hat: GDPR privacy law exploited to reveal personal data - RobertSmith
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49252501
======
jfk13
Also submitted (with bbc.co.uk URL) at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646540).

